# Colt GCNM or Kimber TLE?



## ModernPistolero (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi y'all. I've poked around on the 1911 threads alot since I joined this forum. And it seems like you 1911 folks know what you are talking about so I will lay this out for you......I have carried a Glock 22 since forever (If my memory is correct since 1991 or 1992). I love my Glock, it's a fine pistol and I am very confident with it. But as I get older I find that my tastes have changed. The .40 S&W is a good all around round, but you just can't beat a .45. And if your thinking about stepping up to the .45, you may as well carry a 1911! Right?
I have narrowed it down to a used Colt Gold Cup or a brand new Kimber TLE. These are both fine pistols, we all know that. I have shot a Colt Gold Cup before and instantly fell in love with it, but I have never actually shot a Kimber product. 
So, I am looking to everyones knowledge on this forum. Colt shooters and Kimber shooters. Or those of you that have handled both. What's your opinion? Hell, I may buy both of them because I can't decide!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Both are good guns. Which one do you like better?

If your just going to practice a little and use it for HD and or CCW then go with the one that "grabs" you.

Do you have ANY intentions of EVER shooting competitively? If so.....COLT! Why the Colt? Because the Colts (especially a good Gold Cup) can be rather easily (at some cost though) _accurized_ by a good gun smith. They generally do not prefer to work on the Kimbers........why I don't know.....might be a parts thing or a familiarity thing.....but that's just a guess.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I am a Highly biased Kimber Fan but I have shot both (I own 2 kimbers one of them being a Pro TLE/RL II) and both are really great guns. Honestly with the ones you have listed it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you would be happy with either one but let me throw a ringer in here and take a good look at S&W SC-PD for carry. It's 27oz mty and shoots way better than me. Good luck.:smt1099

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Not that I am biased in any way( ya right) but God gave us the 1911 thru his messenger St.John M. Browning and he gave it to Colt to supply us with our needs. Actually which model of either just grabs you will serve you well.


----------

